# ~*BnB's Nappy Library*~ OPEN!!!



## saraendepity

~*Welcome to BnB's fluffy nappy Library*~​
Ok ladies so the idea behind this is that if you want to try out a new nappy but arent sure if it will fit your baby's shape or if you wont like the way it fastens, you can borrow one from one of us :) 

Below is a list of Members who are willing to share the fluffy love with others, and the nappies that they currently have available.

*RULES:*

This is only open to regulars of this section (for obvious reasons) if we don't know you then introduce yourself, stick around for a while and get to know us all a little better and then you may take part! 

If you wish to borrow from a member then you must agree to abide by any rules that the lender sets out I.E Flushable liners to be used must be washed in non bio etc 
You must also agree upon a time frame within which you MUST return the nappy by.

A small payment of around £2 must be payed to the lender to cover postage fees etc again this amount should be confirmed with the lender as if you are borrowing more than one item or a particularly lage or heavy item then it may cost more. Return postage is to be payed by the borrower.

We all understand poo happens however if any nappy is damaged then obviously you must compensate the lender, obviously if the nappy is completely unusable then it must be replaced with something of equal value.

If you wish to take part in the BnB Fluffy Bum Library please post in this format:

Offered/Wanted

the item(s) you are willing to put up for loan/the items you wish to try

once you have posted i will edit post #2 with offered and wanteds for easy reference. 

If you lend out a nappy please update me so i can update the post so we know who has what nappy for easy reference!!

Please also come back after you have lent out any nappies to leave feedback for Borrowers :D

Hope that all made sense and hope this helps :D

Sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Edited - please read above post :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Offered

Bum Genius AIO Organic - BTP
Blueberry Minky - BTP
Goodmama Fitted - BTP
Pop In - BTP
Bububebe - BTP
Muttaqin - Medium


----------



## lfernie

Offered

Flip BTP
IssyBear BTP
Organic Cotton Bots Size 2
Bamboozle Size 2
Itti Bitti Snap in One M
Wonderoo BTP
Wee Notion Northern Light L


----------



## Monkeh

Offered

Flip btp
Bamboozles size 2
Itti d'lish large
Blueberry large
Happy heinys btp


----------



## anothersquish

OFFERED: 
Swaddlebees medium pocket with hemp insert
Flip Organic/staydry BTP
Itti Bitti D'lish SIO/AIO Small, Medium or Large
BlueBerry BTP aplix 
Pop-in Dream dri BTP
Pop-In Bamboo BTP
Kooshies/Kushies 10-22lb

I will look for more, ALL these are actually about to go on loan to Kota for trial. SHould say I do still have medium and large Ittis and pop-ins (lots and lots of...)


----------



## Lu28

Offered

Flip BTP with either staydry or organic insert
BGv3
Little Lamb size 2
Little Kiwi size 2


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> OFFERED:
> Swaddlebees medium pocket with hemp insert
> Flip Organic/staydry BTP
> Itti Bitti D'lish SIO/AIO Small, Medium or Large
> BlueBerry BTP aplix
> Pop-in Dream dri BTP
> Pop-In Bamboo BTP
> Kooshies/Kushies 10-22lb
> 
> I will look for more, ALL these are actually about to go on loan to Kota for trial.

ok...i have put them all up but will note as all on loan till you asy otherwise hun :D


----------



## Monkeh

should've said, my flips are staydry


----------



## Bekkiboo

Offered

Little Lambs in cotton size 2 (requires wrap)
Little Lamb size 1 with wrap
Wonderoo btp
Motherease onesize (requires wrap)
Popolini onesize (requires wrap)
Tots Bot btp
Flip stay dry (can lend just the outer if requested!)
Bambooty btp


----------



## saraendepity

Monkeh said:


> should've said, my flips are staydry

edited, thanks hun:)


----------



## lfernie

oh, mines stay dry too x


----------



## saraendepity

lfernie said:


> oh, mines stay dry too x

edited :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

I also have spare inserts to go with the SMALL ittis (now mediums or larges yet) 
I also have (sorry!)

Mothercare smart nappys in small (about 5/6) 
OneLife BTP with boosters 
Nature Babies Leopard print wrap in small
Tots Bots wrap in Size 1
Motherease Riki wrap in Small


----------



## Rachel_C

Edited: If you would like to borrow something that you know I have, please PM me or contact me on Facebook :flower:


----------



## sezzlebum

Offered

Large Itti AIO 
Large Itti SIO
Totsbots Organic cotton size 1 x4
Totsbots Bamboozles size 1 x4
Totsbots Bamboozles size 2 x5
Girly Muttaqin 3 step rise
Holdens Landing Bedbug M/L
Yo-Yoo (hot pink) BTP
Wee Notion Night Notion Large, (V2) Bamboo outer, pink fleece inner, bamboo trifold and booster
Wee Notion Night Notion Large, (V2) Girly print cotton outer, fleece inner, hemp trifold and booster
3 Cotton Nippa fastening pockets, with extra boosters (and nippas)


----------



## Jetters

No longer offering nappies, sorry x


----------



## kirsten1985

Forgot to add, all my blueberries are poppers, I have no aplix nappies if I've missed anymore off that list.


----------



## Kota

Is it bad that I'm REALLY excited about being able to borrow before I buy. :dance: My OH isn't going to know what hit him.... :blush:


----------



## mummy_mi

Offered
Gro Baby BTP
Pop Ins Bamboo BTP
BG V3 BTP
BG Organic AIO BTP
Mini LaLa BTP
BB BTP


----------



## Monkeh

Also should have said my ittis are AIO :dohh:

Also gonna add prefolds to my list. They're always handy to have so someone might want to give one a go! :shrug:


----------



## purple_socks

i'm willing to lend but i don't have a lot to offer

i have flips with stay dry inserts
coolababys- BTP pockets
naughty babies- BTP
and huggles night time nappy

:blush: not a lot really....but i do have a few nappies due to arrive in the post so i'll keep u posted as my stash grows


----------



## Lu28

I should also have mentioned my Little lambs are bamboo or cotton and come with a wrap :D


----------



## saraendepity

Updated lists to here :D thanks everyone!


----------



## diz

Hi,

I've got loads, but mostly what's already on offer....


I can throw a medium *G-Diaper* into the mix tho......i don't think i saw any of these on offer?

You might have to use your own inserts tho. The style that fits them are the fuzzy buns/motherease shape.


----------



## anothersquish

I alkso have 
WeeNotions BTP (microfibre insert) 

I will soon have 
Ellas house bumhugger (small) 
Im still using it as a staple night nappy as I have three NN lost in the post somewhere!

I have little Weeds and Big Weeds hemp inserts I can lend out with any nappy or on thier own for people to trial as inserts/boosters.


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, I would like to try a Goodmama and a Mutt, doesnt matter if they are girly just want to see if they suit T-bag here!


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> Oh, I would like to try a Goodmama and a Mutt, doesnt matter if they are girly just want to see if they suit T-bag here!

i have both of those hunni, i only have medium or 3sr mutts tho not sure if those would fit Theo? let me know and i can send some to you :)


----------



## anothersquish

saraendepity said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I would like to try a Goodmama and a Mutt, doesnt matter if they are girly just want to see if they suit T-bag here!
> 
> i have both of those hunni, i only have medium or 3sr mutts tho not sure if those would fit Theo? let me know and i can send some to you :)Click to expand...

What weight does medium do? Most mediums are fitting him now as hes over 12lb (fattie!)


----------



## twiggy56

BRILLIANT idea sara.......

iv been wanting to try 2 part nappies for some time but have been hesitant to buy just incase! All mine are btp or itti's! Dont have anything new to offer really either, stash is still building!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I'll offer what I have:

Tots Bots bamboo BTP, [5 of these]
Tots Bots fluffle BTP, [20 of these]
Bumgenius V3 BTP [5 of these, Zinnia, Clementine and 3 white] 
Flips Stay dry / organic. [All colours]
Minki's - Blue Sheep and Jigsaw in large. 
Motherease with a wrap. 
Prefolds, 
Bambino Mio in newborn that I got given.
One Kushie in large. 

I do have more but thats what I remember off of the top of my head.


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I would like to try a Goodmama and a Mutt, doesnt matter if they are girly just want to see if they suit T-bag here!
> 
> i have both of those hunni, i only have medium or 3sr mutts tho not sure if those would fit Theo? let me know and i can send some to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> What weight does medium do? Most mediums are fitting him now as hes over 12lb (fattie!)Click to expand...

ooh the medium should fit him then.....not too sure what weight range the go to ..if you wanna borrow that and i have a BTP Good mama too if you wanna play with that too :)


----------



## thelilbump

I can offer at moment;

1 Large Minki Huggle
1 Large Minki Fleece wrap
1 Bambino mio prefold with a BM medium wrap
1 Size 2 Onelife Wrap
1 Size 2 Bambinex Teddy Nappy


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Mine are too stained to offer :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

saraendepity said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I would like to try a Goodmama and a Mutt, doesnt matter if they are girly just want to see if they suit T-bag here!
> 
> i have both of those hunni, i only have medium or 3sr mutts tho not sure if those would fit Theo? let me know and i can send some to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> What weight does medium do? Most mediums are fitting him now as hes over 12lb (fattie!)Click to expand...
> 
> ooh the medium should fit him then.....not too sure what weight range the go to ..if you wanna borrow that and i have a BTP Good mama too if you wanna play with that too :)Click to expand...

Yes please :happydance: Will PM you in a bit!


----------



## kirsten1985

I also have a Hahtuvuhullu fitted in medium to offer with poppers.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Offered
Little Lambs size 1 in bamboo, cotton and microfibre, with inserts and boosters and wraps
Flip BTP stay dry
Bumgenius V2 BTP
Happy Heiny BTP - it doesn't have the matching insert, does that matter?
Weenotions BTP pocket nappy
Zebra Blueberry Minki BTP


----------



## saraendepity

i;ll update the lists later on...i have to go do some more decorating :cry:


----------



## twiggy56

Wanted

Bekki, would u be willing to let me have a lend of your size 1 LL and wrap?? abigail's itti's just arent fitting her still (gaping legs=leaks :cry:) even though now shes started putting on weight and was 8lb13 at weigh in today! :happydance: Think il see if i can go the 2-part route??

obviously il cover all postage (paypal ok?) and also...if they work for us, i would be looking to buy?!


----------



## Lunaty

Offered (NOTE im located in NZ!) so for any Aussies or American people (or the ones in UK willing to wait a bit longer on shipment LOL):

Itti Bitti's both AIO & SIO in S & M
Bubblebubs AIO S & M
Blueberry pocket SS size S
Ecobubs pocket S & M
Happy Heiny pocket S
Wild Child Showpony size 1


Cushie Tushie BTP AIO
Bum Genius V3 Pocket BTP
Bum Genius AIO BTP
Bum genius Flip BTP + organic insert
Pop in SIO BTP
Gro baby SIO BTP

Cheers!


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont have any kinds that havnt already been offered. 

Can i try someones night nappies? i need some more, but i dont know what kind!


----------



## sezzlebum

might let you borrow my wild child chick, just gotta count me stash x


----------



## purpledahlia

hehe okie xx


----------



## sezzlebum

what weight is she now?


----------



## anothersquish

PD, Im just waiting on another delivery of NN and I can lend you a WNNN and a medium dreamscape to try


----------



## purpledahlia

whats a wnnn? cool ill try anything really!

shes 14lb 4 now :)


----------



## anothersquish

WeeNotion Night Notion :)


----------



## purpledahlia

ohhh, haha, theyre confusing that website, like the holdens one, :wacko: would i (if i like them) just be able to email and say that i want that and in pink or something?!


----------



## anothersquish

the WN website is a bit easier to figure out, all the options are there when you order...I can help you with that if you like, Ive ordered enough stuff from them by now to be able to do a step by step !!!


----------



## purpledahlia

well i'll try it out then if i like it can see if i can figure it out or not? :rofl: i prob wont tho! lol!


----------



## sezzlebum

right claire will send you my wildchild on monday chick, only special instructions is dont wash it with anything aplix as they attack it.




> edit:
> wanted:
> an issy bear with poppers to try
> 
> bought one now :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

okie dokie sezzle, no applix! do you need my add or still have it?


----------



## purpledahlia

and tell me how much postage costs etc


----------



## sezzlebum

ah dont worry about it, still got your addy :)


----------



## Jetters

My ebay cheapie from this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/295029-anyone-tried-these-nappies-3.html has arrived, if anyone wants to try it out!


----------



## littlestar

bump :)


----------



## Lacrosse

Just looking what's in my stash which hasn't already been mentioned. I'd be happy to lend any of the following for a few days.

Offered

Nature Babies Lovables bamboo (sizes 1 &2)
Slinki yoyo (Large and X large)
Nature babies onesize wrap
Sweet Light popin (Medium)
P'tits Dessous Onesize pocket
Wool soaker (Small or Medium)


----------



## anothersquish

Lacrosse, if possible could I borrow a XL Slinki Yoyo? It would be to try the fit on a friends little boy (she wouldnt actually use it just try it for size and Id be there!) Would that be ok?


----------



## BabyHaines

Can anyone recommend an AIO or pocket that might fit a medium to heavy wetter with skinny legs but big tum?!
I have an AIO and SIO Itti on order xx


----------



## saraendepity

ok i will defo sort out and update today when daisy goes to sleep (at some point LOL)


----------



## anothersquish

Is that *if* Daisy goes to sleep??? 

Oh Sara, can you PM me your address so I can get these nappies back to you? I didnt manage to make the GM work, I will have to give them another go when hes a bit bigger, I just kept getting leg leakage however I did it up...gutted!


----------



## anothersquish

Also need to adjust my list, I dont have the NB wrap or the mothercare smart nappies anymore and I only have AIO Ittis no SIO anymore.

I can ADD
WNNN (medium)
M/L dreamscape
Small Ellas House Bumhugger


----------



## saraendepity

lol yeah something like that....she will sleep but only for about 20 mins :dohh: yesterdayi got a grand total of 15 mins and she was wide awake so i gave in and let her sleep on me lol PMing you now AS....if you wanna borrow them again at some point when lil man gets bigger give me a shout :) how did you get on with the Mutt ?

xxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

Edited: If you would like to borrow something that you know I have, please PM me or contact me on Facebook :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

Rachel_C said:


> I need to update too... Could you please take Baby Beehinds wrap, Nature Babies wrap and Tiny Eco fleece wrap off my list? Thanks.

yup no probs :)


----------



## lfernie

I have a med HO night nappy too now, also Med UD, Med PBPD & debbies nappies fleece soaker x


----------



## anothersquish

We likes the Mutt, fits him really nicely too. Have ordered a AIO 3SR and am gonna look at getting a couple fitteds preloved I think, felt I could trust it to behave if we went out!


----------



## saraendepity

sorry i still havent updated...been in hospital all afternoon :(


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm can i borrow:

a mini lala (wanna see what the fuss is about lol)
a medium or large or btp blueberry with POPPERS
a goodmama

and will be editing my list soon with addeds :)


----------



## anothersquish

Sezzle I have a BTP BB with poppers you can borrow :)


----------



## boltonlass

Hiya - I have to lend:

Mini lala
Fuzzi bunz one size
Flips with stay dry inserts
Itti medium AIO
Naughty baby BTP - ebay cheapy
Sugarbum BTP - velcro - ebay cheapy
BG V3
Little lamb size 1 - cotton, bamboo, microfibre
Ellas house bumhuggers size 2 - velcro and poppers

x


----------



## Twiglet

Can someone lend me a large itti AIO and SIO so I can see if they fit Caitlyn? I'm desperate for some Itti's but thus far small and medium are a no go!


----------



## anothersquish

I sold all my SIO. I have an AIO so if you cant find someone to lend you both I can lend you the AIO :)


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh thanks :thumbup: PM me your paypal address and I'll send postage whenever your ready for it :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Can I borrow an Itti medium of someone please?? I'd love to try an AIO but a SIO is ok as well. I wanna see what the hype is about lol


----------



## lfernie

I have a sio you can borrow if u like but u can hold out for an aio first if u want x


----------



## JayleighAnn

No thats fine hun, if you PM me your paypal I will send you postage, but it will have to be tomorrow as thats when we get paid x


----------



## lfernie

No probs will pm u!it's in the nappy bucket just now so will post it thur probs that ok?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah thats fine. Thank you :)


----------



## princessellie

i would like to try an itti aswell :blush: girly preferably but will try any colour tbh as its more the fit im interested in :D

x


----------



## anothersquish

why do you all want to try ittis when Ive just sold almost 20 to fund new AIOs???!! 
Stop it!

I will have more large AIOs and medium AIOs to lend out soon though...if those who want can hang on til the end of the week?


----------



## Monkeh

I have large AIOs I can lend out :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Because I'm jealous of how pretty they look and that my babie's bum is too big for them :haha: 

The large is my last attempt and I really want to get some Itti's for this bubba but I'm worried I'll get burnt like I did with Caitlyn. 

I don't mind what colour etc, just want to try one :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

Monkeh said:


> I have large AIOs I can lend out :thumbup:

:happydance: what colours?

x


----------



## Monkeh

Ivory, royal blue, turquoise and lime atm.


----------



## Twiglet

Are SIO's and AIO's the same bulk wise? If so I'll just need to borrow one large Itti and please let it work for me :cry: I'm too jealous and really want a lime and rockmelon itti on my baby's bum :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Im confused...did someone still want to borrow a large or medium AIO from me? 
If you do can you PM me....??


----------



## Twiglet

I wanted a large! I'll PM you.


----------



## princessellie

Monkeh said:


> Ivory, royal blue, turquoise and lime atm.

could i borrow your lime please?

x


----------



## Monkeh

princessellie said:


> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> Ivory, royal blue, turquoise and lime atm.
> 
> could i borrow your lime please?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yep :thumbup:

pm me your addy :)


----------



## princessellie

woohoo! pming you now :happydance:

x


----------



## Kota

saraendepity said:


> Offered
> 
> *Saraendepity*
> Bum Genius V3
> Good Mama fitted BTP
> Mini LaLa Pocket
> Bambinex Teddy Size1
> Mothercare Smart nappy Small/Medium
> Blueberry Minkee BTP (both aplix and poppered)
> Itti Bitti D'lish Medium (SIO and AIO)
> Pop in BTP (no nighttime booster)


Can I please borrow a the Medium itti in both SIO and AIO?
Want to see how the fit compared to the smalls. 

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## princessellie

lime itti arrived this morning, thank youuuu :D

x


----------



## Monkeh

You're welcome. I miss it already :cry: :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha its very cute, ive been looking for some neon green dye to make my boring white nappies fit but cant find any anywhere :(

x


----------



## Lunaty

hmm ive got 4 id like to try at some point but i dont think it's gonna be worth it with the shipping.. :(

but if anyone wants to get rid of the following let me know and ill probably buy them off you or even if they show up on CNT (i dont think people i dont know are willing to ship to nz but it's worth a shot) :)

Hahtuvahullu
La ptite prairie
Goodmama
WNNN


----------



## anothersquish

how heavy is Cole?


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> how heavy is Cole?

Im not sure, last weigh in he was 6.5 kg but that was 5 weeks ago..
so im guessing around the 7kg's mark maybe a bit more?!

he fits his med itti's on the tightest poppers without crossing over.. LOL


ps. ill have to weigh him tomorrow morning :)


----------



## mummy_mi

Though I'd update my offers:

mummi_mi
Gro Baby BTP - all aplix, both girl & boy colours
Pop Ins Bamboo BTP - both girl & boy colours
BG V3 BTP - both girl & boy colours
BG Organic AIO BTP - girl colours only
Mini LaLa BTP - girl colours only
BB BTP - both girl & boy colours
Issy Bear BTP - all aplix, both girl & boy colours


----------



## princessellie

can someone tell me how to wash / dry this itti ive borrowed please, i dont want to wreck it :haha:

ive seen i can wash it at 60 with half the rec amount of powder, so just like normal then, but how do i dry it? radiator? or is it bamboo? im clueless :dohh:

x


----------



## anothersquish

tumble on low or hang dry, I dont put them straight on the radiator but put them on an airer next to it...though today my nappies are drying...OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Kota said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> Offered
> 
> *Saraendepity*
> Bum Genius V3
> Good Mama fitted BTP
> Mini LaLa Pocket
> Bambinex Teddy Size1
> Mothercare Smart nappy Small/Medium
> Blueberry Minkee BTP (both aplix and poppered)
> Itti Bitti D'lish Medium (SIO and AIO)
> Pop in BTP (no nighttime booster)
> 
> 
> Can I please borrow a the Medium itti in both SIO and AIO?
> Want to see how the fit compared to the smalls.
> 
> Thanks! :flower:Click to expand...


yeah no probs hun..PM me your address and i'll get them sent to you :)


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i tumble my inserts and just put the outers in the airing cupboard..tho today mine are also outside!!! :D


----------



## princessellie

ooh yeh thats a good point actually, if its still sunny by the time my wash finishes i'll put them outside, although knowing my luck itll have started raining by then lmao

i cant wait till im in turkey and my nappies dry in about 3 seconds on the balcony :haha:

x


----------



## saraendepity

cow bag!!


----------



## princessellie

have just thought though, isnt the sun direct heat??? so im gna have to dry them inside and it'll take me just as long :(

i bet you feel better now dont u lol

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol i dunno i wouldnt say sun is direct heat....??? tho in Turkey it will be bloody hot wont it ?
#XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## anothersquish

We need this stickied.....


----------



## saraendepity

DP


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> We need this stickied.....

not allowed !


----------



## anothersquish

whys not *sulks*


----------



## saraendepity

when i asked if we could do it wobbs said yes but we're not allowed it stickied... think its cos we already have 4 sticky's :D


----------



## anothersquish

but we are greedy, we like stickies LOL


----------



## princessellie

yeh itll be absolutely boiling

we want more stickies lmao

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL


----------



## Monkeh

princessellie said:


> can someone tell me how to wash / dry this itti ive borrowed please, i dont want to wreck it :haha:
> 
> ive seen i can wash it at 60 with half the rec amount of powder, so just like normal then, but how do i dry it? radiator? or is it bamboo? im clueless :dohh:
> 
> x

Yeah wash as normal and either air dry inside, or stick it on the line :D

I've been known to stick them on the radiator sometimes though :blush:


----------



## princessellie

its on the line atm :D

x


----------



## Monkeh

:thumbup: I had loads of mine on the line today :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

i'm just about to go and get them in cos although its still light its getting late and i dont wanna be out there too late after what happened to my door :wacko:

x


----------



## Rebaby

Please can i borrow a pop-in dream dri from someone? :flower:


----------



## anothersquish

Rebaby said:


> Please can i borrow a pop-in dream dri from someone? :flower:

yeap! I need to go PO (well....send OH) on Monday so PM me your address and I can get it sent to you then :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

squish, i just weighed Cole, he is 7,7kg's i think.. (on a normal scale LOL)


----------



## anothersquish

He should fit a WNNN then :) I can send you one if you like, only a boring one as Im somewhat attached to my 'pretty' ones but you will be able to tell if it does the job for you.


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks for the offer hun, i am not really fussed by the looks, just need to know if they work as they are a bit pricey when new and if it still wont work then it's a bit of a waste;)

HOwever, i may need to wait a bit as cash flow is a bit low and it will cost me about 20$ to get it send and send back again :hugs:

I may need to find myself a 2nd hand one.. if any of you girls see one on CNT and snap it up for me and send it to NZ id be most greatfull! :D


----------



## anothersquish

No worries, if you want to borrow it at any point send me a PM. If I see one going I will let you know....I love mine too much to part with any LOL


----------



## Rebaby

anothersquish said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Please can i borrow a pop-in dream dri from someone? :flower:
> 
> yeap! I need to go PO (well....send OH) on Monday so PM me your address and I can get it sent to you then :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: Thanks, will pm you now.


----------



## Lunaty

Rebaby said:


> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Please can i borrow a pop-in dream dri from someone? :flower:
> 
> yeap! I need to go PO (well....send OH) on Monday so PM me your address and I can get it sent to you then :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :happydance: Thanks, will pm you now.Click to expand...

Your Bubblebubs should be with you soon :) i send t after the email i send you with airmail :thumbup:


----------



## Rebaby

Lunaty said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Please can i borrow a pop-in dream dri from someone? :flower:
> 
> yeap! I need to go PO (well....send OH) on Monday so PM me your address and I can get it sent to you then :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :happydance: Thanks, will pm you now.Click to expand...
> 
> Your Bubblebubs should be with you soon :) i send t after the email i send you with airmail :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooh it's going to be an exciting week for parcels then :D


----------



## Kota

does anyone have a medium WNNN and wrap i can try out please?:flower:


----------



## anothersquish

how heavy is he Kota?


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> how heavy is he Kota?

11lb6oz on monday, the med WN that just arrived fits ok so i figured a NN would as well? :shrug:


----------



## anothersquish

Night Notions are sized differently, the mediums start from 15lb. I started using them on Theo at 12lb but they were BIG and are still big on him now and hes going to be around 14lb by now.
May well be worth waiting a few weeks to try them as I think at his weight you will struggle to get any sort of fit on him


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> Night Notions are sized differently, the mediums start from 15lb. I started using them on Theo at 12lb but they were BIG and are still big on him now and hes going to be around 14lb by now.
> May well be worth waiting a few weeks to try them as I think at his weight you will struggle to get any sort of fit on him


ahh okay, knowing his weight gain it could be aaaaaaaaaaages before we hit 15lb. :wacko: might just have to buy one down the track and see how we go. 
cheers.


----------



## anothersquish

If he doesnt have really skinny legs you should get away with it once you get to 12/13lb. Theo didnt have any leaks out of them from 12lb and hes still under the lower weight limit and I use them anyway!


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> If he doesnt have really skinny legs you should get away with it once you get to 12/13lb. Theo didnt have any leaks out of them from 12lb and hes still under the lower weight limit and I use them anyway!

I'll keep that in mind, he's only on the 9%ile at the moment, but is finally gaining so if we get to that weight range soon i might borrow one and see how we get on. 

not that i should be looking to spend more right now anyway.. i just ordered 3 new ones,,,, :dohh:


----------



## lfernie

Oh I just seen this and remembered I need to update my list

just to edit my Issy bear is cotton and poppered

I no longer have WNNL, PBPD, Tots Bots organic cotton

But I do have to add

Mutt 3SR 
Pee Well M/L
OBV Good Mama Onesize
OBV Jimmy Riddle L
Totbots Stretchy Size 2

Thanks :)


----------



## mummy_mi

I'd like to try a WN OS pocket preferably in aplix but poppered would do, just want to see how slim they are.

I know I'll probably end up ordering some but I just want to see how they fit skinny legged Chloe!

Ty anyone that can help xx


----------



## littlestar

bump :)


----------



## Rebaby

Yay- thanks for bumping! I was looking for this the other day but couldn't seem to find it! :dohh:

I am desperately wanting to try a WN night notions (i guess in a medium) if anyone has one (and a wrap for it- we are wrapless) that i could borrow???? :flower:

Or in fact, anything you think would make a good night nappy (for a side/front sleeping wriggly boy who i didn't think was a heavy wetter but leaks through triple-stuffed BG V3's within 10 hours :wacko: )

Thanks :D


----------



## princessellie

does anyone have a weenotions one size pocket i can borrow, with velcro :D pref girly obv

x


----------



## henny

Didnt know there was a nappy library until someone mentioned it in a thread the other day :blush: it such a good idea, surprised though that it isnt in the sticky thread :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah it should be! i'll ask about it


----------



## Zarababy1

done but if its not used enuff SC will be taking it back down, on that note i have....

Medium itti AIO/SIO
Flip organic/stay dry
Cushie Tushie BTP


----------



## henny

wanting to try- itti bitti d'lish aio-large and tots bots stretchie size 2 + wrap- thank you :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

what weight is alexander hun? because hes not much older than harry and harrys still on the mediums and will be for ages yet they go up to 27lb large start from 23lb would be huge on harry!


----------



## henny

two weeks ago he weighed 16lbs 9oz hun, getting him weighed again on tues, he is in 6-9mths sleepsuits, cause he has chunky legs i wasnt sure what size to put him in :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

Harrys 15lb atm and in 6-9 sleep suits id say medium hun iv still got loads of snaps left on them x


----------



## henny

:haha: they are a good weight aren't they :haha: can i borrow the itti med hun? :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

you can indeed i have a chocolate AIO here its a bit off colour because i bleached it by mistake still works fine tho! Or a SIO if you prefer?


----------



## saraendepity

YAY we got it stickied :D you worked your magic Zara :winkwink: lol

so pleased to see this getting used lots :D


----------



## henny

thanks hun, the aio would be great, does it come with an liner? :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

woo! look at this getting sticky status :cool:


----------



## thelilbump

does anyone by any chance have a large wn's ai2 i could borrow please?


----------



## Zarababy1

henny said:


> thanks hun, the aio would be great, does it come with an liner? :flower:

I'll send a fleece liner with it just so if he poos it does cause too much damage :rofl: altho harry always soaks through them and stains it anyway!


----------



## henny

:rofl: cool thank you, what do i need to do? do i do paypal? :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah paypal me the postage, im a bit busy at the moment my heads all over the place so i'll let you know when im sorted x


----------



## princessellie

aww no one has a wn for me to try? :(

x


----------



## sjbno1

YAY I always lose this and then forget about it :(

I'm getting Izzie weighed on Wednesday and was wondering if anyone will let me some sized nappies to try once I know her weight :D

X


----------



## MummyKaya

No longer offring nappies but will still honour Becstar with the MiniLala as promised


----------



## Rachel_C

princessellie said:


> aww no one has a wn for me to try? :(
> 
> x

Was it a BTP pocket with velcro you wanted? I have one you can borrow if you like.


----------



## princessellie

YES! haha rachel, i knew there was a reason i loved you :kiss:

x


----------



## funny_face

MummyKaya said:


> Offered:
> 
> Issy Bear
> Mini Lala
> Blueberry
> Bambooty (medium)
> Totsbots Easyfit Bamboo
> Ellas House Bumhugger (small)
> Motherease Rikki Wrap (small)
> Itti Bitti (medium)

Hi MummyKaya, I'm just starting out in cloth - borrowed myself a little comfort bamboo nappy and a wooly soaker so far! I wondered if you would lend me some of your nappies? 

My LO is 13lb so would probably fit both the small and medium size (?) and I thought I'd like to try another 2-part one (ellas house bumhugger) and maybe try out an all in one type like the blueberry. If you wouldn't mind I'd actually like to try all of the ones you listed, but obviously you might not be happy letting them all go at the one time!

I'm so excited about starting out, I have taken so long to get going! Partly because I've never seen a lot of the nappies in the flesh before and don't know what I'm doing! This thread is a great idea though :thumbup:


----------



## MummyKaya

Funny Face - shouldn't be a problem, will PM you shortly. 
Only problem is I notice you have a girl, whereas my nappies are very boyish! Can send some unisex but the majority are boys, suppose it doesn't really matter as you can still try them out and get an idea of the nappy?!

Oh and my lo is only 1 lb or so heavier than yours so sizing should be good :)


----------



## princessellie

rachel, have just got the nappy, its absolutely gorgeous!!! the only possible thing that could be better about it would be if the lime green was hot pink haha, i love it!!! i cant wait to try it on leyla, thank you for lending me it!!!

x


----------



## MummyKaya

MummyKaya said:


> Offered:
> 
> Issy Bear on LOAN
> Mini Lala
> Blueberry on LOAN
> Bambooty (medium)
> Totsbots Easyfit Bamboo
> Ellas House Bumhugger (small) on LOAN
> Motherease Rikki Wrap (small) on LOAN
> Itti Bitti (medium) on LOAN
> 
> Wanted:
> 
> I want to try a WN out, not really fussed as to what, as long as it's a day nappy and fits my 14lbish little man :)

Updated :)


----------



## Rachel_C

princessellie said:


> rachel, have just got the nappy, its absolutely gorgeous!!! the only possible thing that could be better about it would be if the lime green was hot pink haha, i love it!!! i cant wait to try it on leyla, thank you for lending me it!!!
> 
> x

Wow that was quick! I know I sent it first class but I think the numpties in the post office here keep parcels for a few days, probably to play football with or something. Glad you like it. The minkee has just started to go a bit straggly looking but it fluffs up ok when you brush it, so don't worry if it comes out of the wash looking a bit like a wet dog!


----------



## princessellie

lol will bear that in mind, what do u wash it on? 60?

x


----------



## Rachel_C

princessellie said:


> lol will bear that in mind, what do u wash it on? 60?
> 
> x

I normally wash at 30 or 40 but it'll be fine on 60 if that's what you wash on :)


----------



## princessellie

ok babes, have just had it on leyla, it lasted really well until she had a BF poo (dont ask as i have no idea lol) and leaked all out the sides, it held up really well though the amount of poo there was :shock:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

:rofl: bet that was fun to clean up! Well keep it as long as you need to try out all the different kinds of poo lol


----------



## princessellie

haha thanks hun

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

hi i would like to try a flip btp (stay dry), bgv3(my LO is 11 1/2 lbs), wonderoo btp and i didnt notice it on the list but does anyone have a btp econobum? also onesize motherease in bamboo and/or cotton and totsbots stretch and an original pop in


----------



## sjbno1

Right so I have now had Izzie weighed and shes 20lbs 9oz :D soooo I just wondered if I could borrow a Itti if anyone has one? would like to try before I buy - not sure what size though lol


----------



## becstar

I'm desperate to get a Mini La La because we call Ilana La La and they're so cute... would anyone mind loaning me one to try? I'm not fussed about colour etc.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think mummykaya has a Mini Lala to loan. 

Mummykaya - when you get your Issy Bear back in I have a WNOS with some WN inserts I'd do a loan in return? :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hey Sez... can I borrow your new bedbug, until, say... you sell? :rofl:


----------



## MummyKaya

Mervs Mum said:


> I think mummykaya has a Mini Lala to loan.
> 
> Mummykaya - when you get your Issy Bear back in I have a WNOS with some WN inserts I'd do a loan in return? :)

I currently have 5 nappies on loan, so until I get them
back (2weeks) I can't really loan anymore!
But when I do, Becstar you can borrow a mini lala and Mervs Mum can borrow the Issy. I've just brought a WN but it's not arrived yet and it doesn't come with inserts so may just borrow the inserts perhaps? :flower:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Sounds good!


----------



## Lunaty

ive got a lala too though im over in NZ lol


----------



## becstar

Thanks Lunaty but yeah, the postage might be a bit much!

mummykaya, great, thanks!


----------



## Twiglet

Becstar I have a taxi circles mini lala that I'll lend you if you want? 

You'll have to be veryvery careful though as it's my favourite nappy atm :rofl: and Caitlyn's only worn it twice so far but am happy to lend :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

^^^^^^No pressure! :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

None at all :haha:


----------



## becstar

Twiglet said:


> Becstar I have a taxi circles mini lala that I'll lend you if you want?
> 
> You'll have to be veryvery careful though as it's my favourite nappy atm :rofl: and Caitlyn's only worn it twice so far but am happy to lend :)

Not sure I could stand that pressure!!!!

Thanks Twiglet...


----------



## Rachel_C

Saraendipity, could you please remove my list from the second post? I'd rather not offer a list of things for people to borrow but if anybody would like to borrow something that you know I have, please PM me or contact me on Facebook :flower:

Also, for anybody now looking through the thread for things to borrow, do make sure you check the users' statuses - I think 5 of the 12 members offering things to borrow in the second post are now banned and further down the thread there are more 'inactive' users offering things.


----------



## Lunaty

:( 5.. jeezzz no wonder it feels so empty.. this sucks!!!


----------



## MummyKaya

MummyKaya said:


> No longer offring nappies but will still honour Becstar with the MiniLala as promised

Change of plan


----------



## cath

DueMarch2nd said:


> hi i would like to try a flip btp (stay dry), bgv3(my LO is 11 1/2 lbs), wonderoo btp and i didnt notice it on the list but does anyone have a btp econobum? also onesize motherease in bamboo and/or cotton and totsbots stretch and an original pop in

I have a Wonderoo BTP that you can borrow if you want but its lilac, dont know if that will be too girlie for you?


----------



## chuck

yoohoo ladies sorry it's been a while - being back to work makes for a busy chuck these days! 

Well Dewi is out peeing the sposies at night and we've been meaning to move to cloth over night for a while so I need to try out a few night nappies...we've tried BGv3's with the BG insert and pop-in night booster but he can out pee that - it doesnt fit so great though so I think thats the leak problem rather than the absorbancy of the nappy.

Any suggestions as to what would be good to borrow?

Was thinking to try a stretchie and a WNNN...anything else good?


----------



## Twiglet

Bumhuggers and a fleece soaker, puddlekins, Lucious Little Somethings, mainly fitted with a wrap :thumbup:

I only have a WNNN and large fleece soakers. Can lend a bumhugger and a large fleece soaker too though.


----------



## princessellie

rachel...:blush: i found your nappy yesterday, i totally forgot i had it what with moving house and everything, im sooo sorry, ive had it ages :blush:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

No worries, I'm actually going to sell it anyway (need the pennies :() so let me know if you're interested, otherwise just send it back when you're ready :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

oooh, how much?

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Well I'm not sure how much it's worth tbh... I was thinking maybe £9 posted, but seeing as you already have it £7?


----------



## princessellie

sounds like a plan, can i pay you once i get some paypal monies? ive been on a material binge hahaha

x


----------



## Rachel_C

yep of course :)


----------



## princessellie

i have paypal monies :D

send me your address please

x


----------



## nikkip75

Im new in here :blush: but im really wanting to try some nappies out on my 11 month old. AIOs if possible. 

Dont mind the colour! 

:kiss:


----------



## ClaireNicole

This is a crazy Idea!!!!! How fun! I am collecting nappys as we speak in a rapid amount! but I do have some small and medium Gdiapers (soon will have fulshable inserts and cloth as soon as they get here) AND I have a few Babyland ebay cheapies! If anyone wants to try them! I'm not due till October lol Won't NEED them untill then!


----------



## Rebaby

Still looking to borrow a WNNN and wrap if anyone can oblige? :D

I really want to get Toby in cloth full-time but still having to fall back on disposables at night because our overnight attempts at cloth just keep failing :(


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Would love to try some large or OS day or night nappies... we're currently attemping to change over to cloth and stil trying out different kinds to try and find the best ones for us. 

thankies


----------



## pinkmummy

Is this still going ahead? If so I am looking to borrow some medium or large AIO's :thumbup: x


----------



## saraendepity

pinkmummy said:


> Is this still going ahead? If so I am looking to borrow some medium or large AIO's :thumbup: x

yes it is hunny, just post your wanted and then if anyone has what you want you can go from there :D 

xoxo


----------



## pinkmummy

Thanks hunni :hugs:

I am looking for some AIO's I don't mind which make. I have just bought an itti so maybe another one of those.

So really any AIO's in medium or large if anyone has any going spare they wouldn't mind lending me! :thumbup: x


----------



## bjl1981

I'm thinking about AIOs/Pockets as my LO will be going to nursery/childminder in september, and wanted something easy for them to use.
I have 2 Itti SIOs, but considering an AIO instead, not sure how different they are.
Also considering wonderoos or BG.
I would need large sizes, not that bothered about colours, but preferably not pink!
Can anyone help?


----------

